# Trail Cam pics 2010



## bigolebuck (Aug 17, 2010)

So what do y'all think he'll score


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 17, 2010)

enough to go on my wall


----------



## Nearlw (Aug 17, 2010)

Im saying he will score a spot center stage of the trophy room.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 17, 2010)

What a beast.


----------



## T LEE (Aug 17, 2010)

150+


----------



## T.P. (Aug 17, 2010)

247 1/8

Dude thats a beast, where exactly was this picture taken?


----------



## TenPtr (Aug 17, 2010)

I quit caring back around the 170" mark.....  What state is that?


----------



## bigolebuck (Aug 17, 2010)

TenPtr said:


> I quit caring back around the 170" mark.....  What state is that?



The 51st state....Manitoba.......well I kinda wish
Picture taken 1/2 mile from my house.You can see part of my stand in the back ground.Archery season starts here Aug 30th.....woooooooohooooooooo!!!


----------



## PChunter (Aug 17, 2010)

man what a true monster, I hope you sling an arrow through him. Keep us posted thats a deer of a lifetime


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 17, 2010)

Dude, that is serious photography right there!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice bones!!


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dude that is a huge rack.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Aug 20, 2010)

High 150's - Low 160's.
Real Nice!!!


----------



## gsubo (Aug 20, 2010)

No way that deer does less than 175"!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 20, 2010)

He'll be close to grossing 170" but who cares, kill him for us


----------



## THETRUTH (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a good un!!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 21, 2010)

Great beast.  Hope to see him on the ground.

Hoss


----------



## Furious (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh my


----------



## Designasaurus (Aug 21, 2010)

That looks like a potential B & C buck.  I wouldn't hesitate if you get a chance.  Good luck!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 21, 2010)

That is a great lookin Buck.
Do you have a plot near by?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hes got it all im saying in the 150s-160s atleast....thats a Lee and Tiffany deer right there!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 22, 2010)

Mercy...


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hoss!!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 22, 2010)

GIANT!!!  Good luck with him..I hope you get him!!!


----------



## pondman81 (Aug 22, 2010)

Better cull him first time you get a chance.


----------



## buckmaster33 (Aug 22, 2010)

*advice*

Stay out of the area as much as you can and use scent like you already hunting when you do go to this area. That is a great deer and don't want to  spoke him away. 170 to 180 class deer don't come to often in GA. Good luck and hunt him hard. PM me if you need help hunting him.


----------



## sking73 (Aug 22, 2010)

nice buck looks like he was checking out your stand


----------



## Fortner (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow


----------



## bigolebuck (Aug 27, 2010)

More pics of him


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow now thats a swamp donkey


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 27, 2010)

170's


----------



## juttcros (Aug 27, 2010)

rack nastyy!! better hide good. based on second pic he knows where ur gonna be!


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 27, 2010)

In the first pictures he is looking at you shooting house. I would use a climber and put it up on the opposite side from the shooting house....


----------



## callaway (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that my house?


----------



## BullyTek (Aug 28, 2010)

HELLO....That's a beast.  You care if I come spend the night?


----------



## ADAM5265 (Sep 14, 2010)

What you been feeding him? Just remember night hunting is not allowed in Georgia.


----------



## *G5* (Sep 14, 2010)

155-160


----------



## carver (Sep 14, 2010)

He will be a good one next year!


----------



## Broken Tine (Sep 14, 2010)

*wow*


----------



## CamoClad (Sep 15, 2010)

awesome creature there


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 15, 2010)

Buck of a lifetime!
Hope you get him! As someone else pointed out, he was definitely checking out your shooting house.


----------



## drumbum77 (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW!!!  THAT'S AN AMAZING BUCK!!!


----------



## dgilles (Sep 15, 2010)

I say 165 to 170 very nice!!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 21, 2010)

MONSTER!!!!!  Well its sept. 21 you have any new pics or dead pics hopefully? Or atleast seen him in the woods?


----------



## longgun (Sep 22, 2010)

nice buck  go get him!!


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 23, 2010)

I would say in the 170's. Good luck hes surely one to be proud of.


----------



## chasity_shawty (Sep 23, 2010)

Omg! Very nice!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 23, 2010)

Very Nice Buck! Good Luck Harvesting Him!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 28, 2010)

every bit of 175. hope you get em!!


----------



## Smokey (Sep 28, 2010)

..hold on ...let me check.....yep, enough to make me wet my britches


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Sep 28, 2010)

he will be a good one next year.....lol


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 4, 2010)

He should be a good one last year


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! Hes not down yet?


----------



## bigolebuck (Oct 14, 2010)

Nope not down yet.My first encounter with him last weekend.He came out at 80 yards then down to 60.Low light conditions and not to sure about taking that shot (even in bright daylight) kept me from taking a chance.Wasn't even nervous about seeing him until I got home....then just started shaking.Still a while to go.


----------



## jeepster1407 (Oct 17, 2010)

Alot!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 18, 2010)

bigolebuck said:


> Nope not down yet.My first encounter with him last weekend.He came out at 80 yards then down to 60.Low light conditions and not to sure about taking that shot (even in bright daylight) kept me from taking a chance.Wasn't even nervous about seeing him until I got home....then just started shaking.Still a while to go.



Good luck!Keep us posted!


----------

